# Tom Clancy back!



## Omar B (Apr 9, 2010)

So it was not even a week ago I was talking to my bud Tony about how much Clancy rules and what the hell's up with him and the lack of books.  I guess our prayers are answered because this December there's a new Clancy book coming.
_
For years, Jack Ryan, Jr. and his colleagues at the Campus have waged an  unofficial and highly effective campaign against the terrorists who  threaten western civilization. The most dangerous of these is the Emir.  This sadistic killer has masterminded the most vicious attacks on the  west and has eluded capture by the worlds law enforcement agencies. Now  the Campus is on his trail. Joined by their latest recruits, John Clark  and Ding Chavez, Jack Ryan, Jr. and his cousins, Dominick and Brian  Caruso, are determined to catch the Emir and they will bring him in . . .  dead or alive.      _

So my favorites John Clark and Dingo Chavez are back, along with the cast of Teeth Of The Tiger it seems.  The title also says Tom Clancy with Grant Blackwood which has me worried.  But considering Tom's been going the "Tom Clancy*'s*" books for a while now like Op-Center, Net Force, Splinter Cell where he plots, outlines and edits but lets someone else write I'm not too against it.  After all, they always come out reading like his books anyway.

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Alive-To...sr_tr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270857083&sr=1-1


----------



## rlobrecht (Apr 10, 2010)

Did you notice that Clancy is only the co-author?  Grant Blackwood also helped.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 10, 2010)

Sadly, Tom's books have been going downhill for quite a while.  His earlier works were downright fabulous but latterly the 'formula' has started to show (it happens a lot to authors who are prolific, not just picking on the estimable Mr. Clancy here).

"Red Storm Rising" is the only book I can remember that I read in one sitting, keeping myself going with gallons of coffee and packs of cigarettes.  I finished it ... put it down ... went to get another coffee ... and picked it right back up again :lol:.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 10, 2010)

rlobrecht said:


> Did you notice that Clancy is only the co-author?  Grant Blackwood also helped.



Yes I did notice, read my entire post?


----------



## rlobrecht (Apr 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Yes I did notice, read my entire post?



Apparently not well enough.  My apologies.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 11, 2010)

I had given up on Clancy, he rented his name out, and, while I wish I could rent my name out (PM me, I'll give you a great deal...) It struck me as dishonest to call those books Clancy's. At least with the plethora of Star Wars Books, Lucas doesn't require credit as a co-author...


----------



## Big Don (Apr 11, 2010)

Where the hell did Jack Jr's cousins come from, by the way? I've read all of Clancy's books, and don't recall any mention, anywhere, BUT, in Teeth of the Tiger...


----------



## Big Don (Apr 11, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> "Red Storm Rising" is the only book I can remember that I read in one sitting, keeping myself going with gallons of coffee and packs of cigarettes.  I finished it ... put it down ... went to get another coffee ... and picked it right back up again :lol:.


Really? That is the one I had to force myself through. Clear and Present Danger came out when I was 17 and was the first (adult) book I ever read non-stop. I literally didn't put it down for the duration.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I have ever been interested in all things military, especially, but not exclusively naval history; I am the chap who has read Team Yankee and First Clash several times and considers them to be an interesting and exciting expenditure of my time .

At it's core tho', Red Storm Rising was the fictional "What if?" playing out of the scenario that I always expected to live through right up to the end of the Cold War.

It was exactly the sort of thing that myself and my military minded friends had discussed and game-planned since our early teenage years.  It was a great pleasure to read it written in a coherent way and with the hardware and tactics being described accurately ... plus, we didn't lose and it didn't go nuclear!  So in Red Storm at least, the fictional analogue of me got to survive (I lived within a few hundred yards of an installation that was targeted for a ground burst if the Cold War had ever gone hot) .


----------



## Omar B (Apr 11, 2010)

Big Don said:


> I had given up on Clancy, he rented his name out, and, while I wish I could rent my name out (PM me, I'll give you a great deal...) It struck me as dishonest to call those books Clancy's. At least with the plethora of Star Wars Books, Lucas doesn't require credit as a co-author...



The deal with those "Tom Clancy's" books is that he plots, outlines and in some cases edits them so they do have the Clancy feel.  I'm actually one of those who reads those other story lines by him.  The first 2 Splinter Cell novels were written by Raymond Benson who I was already a fan of from when he was on the James Bond series (though he was the worst of the Bond authors).  Op-Center was decent, Net-Force was pretty good.

It's like when Ludlum died and they started the Covert One series, he had plotted and outlined the first 2 books, now it's it's own thing that just carries his name.

And Speaking of Clancy's books that kept me on edge following on Sukerin's theme.  For me it was The Bear And The Dragon.  That damn thing gave me Fox news related nightmares where I half expected to see it on the news, especially the invasion.


----------

